# Celebrity Crushes...Who is yours?



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

I was taking a MySpace survey to post on my bulletin and Who is my Celebrity Crush was one of the questions. That is when I thought that this would be a different/fun topic...whats not good about a thread filled with pictures of hot guys. :HistericalSmiley: 

Sooooo who is your celebrity crush(es)? And why???

I'll start... I have a thing for Curtis Stone. I guess there is just something about watching a handsome man cook that makes me smile more than usual. And not to mention he is an Aussie. Sooo yeah I'd have to say Curtis Stone (aka The Take Home Chef) is a chef I'd love to take home. LOL

I think most people know who he is...if not heres a picture of him. :wub: 
[attachment=40257:curtisstone.jpg]


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

We do have good looking guys here in Australia . My future husband ( sorry Josh ) is Hugh Jackman - he lived next door to friends of mine , and he's even more DREAMY in real life :wub: . Did I mention my Hugh can sing and dance - what talent . Sarah


----------



## paris'mom (Jul 14, 2004)

Oh I only have a _few_

Clive Owen









David Beckham









John Krasinski


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Mine is Brad Pitt, when i first saw him in "Interview with a Vampire" and they showed a close up of him i just wanted to bite his bottom lip, mmmmmmmmmmmm. :wub:


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

Mine is Nicholas Cage. Hubba Bubba............ :smheat: :smheat:


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

David Beckham is dreamy as long as he doesn't talk.

Ashton Kutcher is so hot and I already know he likes older women. :smheat: 

I'd like to be the meat in between that sandwich. David-ME-Ashton YUMMY!


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

QUOTE (deblddo @ Aug 25 2008, 12:52 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=624423


> Mine is Brad Pitt, when i first saw him in "Interview with a Vampire" and they showed a close up of him i just wanted to bite his bottom lip, mmmmmmmmmmmm. :wub:[/B]



:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Kevin Costner!


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (deblddo @ Aug 25 2008, 01:52 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=624423


> Mine is Brad Pitt, when i first saw him in "Interview with a Vampire" and they showed a close up of him i just wanted to bite his bottom lip, mmmmmmmmmmmm. :wub:[/B]


 :amen: :amen: :amen:


----------



## MaxxandSophia'sMommy (Jan 17, 2008)

QUOTE (Gatiger40 @ Aug 25 2008, 06:28 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=624448


> David Beckham is dreamy as long as he doesn't talk.[/B]



Hahaha.. I agree... sounds like a little mouse.. definately his voice DOES not match his persona. Personally... I love Keith Urban.. although he is a bit too short for my taste.. and even though I can't stand his foul mouth... I absolutely adore Gordon Ramsay... Hot as heck's Kitchen :smheat: whooo hooo... and yes.. my hubby knows and is ok with it... I told him that Keith married Nicole because she was the only other redhead available since this redhead was already taken!!! :biggrin: Guess I have a thing for men with Aussie and Scottish vernaculars... :wub: 


[attachment=40263:GR.jpg] :wub: :wub: :wub: 
[attachment=40264:KeithUrbanCRN02.jpg] :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

I second Keith Urban!!!!!!!! :wub: I got to meet him and shake his hand....ugh, what a doll!!!!!!

Brad Pitt is a total cutie too.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

I hate all the "Brangelina" junk, and can't stand Angie--BUT! Brad still gives me hot chills! He isn't THAT perfect looking.....there is just something about him I can't put in words. Maybe it is his boyish charm.....or eyes, or lips, or.......... :cloud9: 

I pretty much feel that way about Kevin Costner too Pat. :wub:


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

Mine is 

Josh Holloway

who plays

Sawyer on LOST


----------



## mi_ku_5 (Jun 2, 2008)

CHRISTIAN BALE!!!!!!!! :smheat: I also like Clive Owen and Synyster Gates, the guitarist from Avenged Sevenfold(he has a Maltese). I also have a crush on Jason Wiles, he played Bosco on Third Watch. 

Syn









Jason


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

QUOTE (dogloverx3 @ Aug 25 2008, 12:40 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=624420


> We do have good looking guys here in Australia . My future husband ( sorry Josh ) is Hugh Jackman - he lived next door to friends of mine , and he's even more DREAMY in real life :wub: . Did I mention my Hugh can sing and dance - what talent . Sarah[/B]


Haha yes Aussie men are gorgeous. :biggrin: 

QUOTE (deblddo @ Aug 25 2008, 12:52 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=624423


> Mine is Brad Pitt, when i first saw him in "Interview with a Vampire" and they showed a close up of him i just wanted to bite his bottom lip, mmmmmmmmmmmm. :wub:[/B]


 :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: 

QUOTE (ClaBec Maltese @ Aug 25 2008, 01:08 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=624424


> Mine is Nicholas Cage. Hubba Bubba............ :smheat: :smheat:[/B]


 :hump: :HistericalSmiley: Kiddin' hes too old for me.

QUOTE (Gatiger40 @ Aug 25 2008, 06:28 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=624448


> David Beckham is dreamy as long as he doesn't talk.
> 
> Ashton Kutcher is so hot and I already know he likes older women. :smheat:
> 
> I'd like to be the meat in between that sandwich. David-ME-Ashton YUMMY![/B]


 :smrofl: :smrofl: 

QUOTE (MaxxandSophia'sMommy @ Aug 25 2008, 09:58 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=624545


> QUOTE (Gatiger40 @ Aug 25 2008, 06:28 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=624448





> David Beckham is dreamy as long as he doesn't talk.[/B]



Hahaha.. I agree... sounds like a little mouse.. definately his voice DOES not match his persona. Personally... I love Keith Urban.. although he is a bit too short for my taste.. and even though I can't stand his foul mouth... I absolutely adore Gordon Ramsay... Hot as heck's Kitchen :smheat: whooo hooo... and yes.. my hubby knows and is ok with it... I told him that Keith married Nicole because she was the only other redhead available since this redhead was already taken!!! :biggrin: Guess I have a thing for men with Aussie and Scottish vernaculars... :wub: 


[attachment=40263:GR.jpg] :wub: :wub: :wub: 
[attachment=40264:KeithUrbanCRN02.jpg] :wub: :wub: :wub: 
[/B][/QUOTE]
Yes Scottish isn't bad either. James live in England with his family when he was younger while his dad was in the air force and I always tell him I still wish he had the accent. :smtease: 

QUOTE (mi_ku_5 @ Aug 25 2008, 12:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=624629


> CHRISTIAN BALE!!!!!!!! :smheat: I also like Clive Owen and Synyster Gates, the guitarist from Avenged Sevenfold(he has a Maltese). I also have a crush on Jason Wiles, he played Bosco on Third Watch.
> 
> Syn
> 
> ...


Any guy that likes Malts has my vote too. :yes:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm with Pat. Give me Kevin Costner and his wonderful
laugh.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

QUOTE (Paris+Aries @ Aug 24 2008, 10:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=624421


> Oh I only have a _few_
> John Krasinski
> 
> 
> ...


I like "Jim" too! I have a little crush on him :wub:

And of course Matthew McConaughey (he even runs w/his dog!)
[attachment=40271:matt_and_dog.jpg]

And Jon Bon Jovi! :hump: (even though he's old enough to be my dad)
I took this one at the concert!
[attachment=40272:jon.jpg]

Love this thread!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Timothy Oliphant








Viggo Mortensen








Alan Rickman (but really I think it was just his character Col. Brandon) in Sense and Sensibility








to name a few..
and I agree Brad in Interview was Super HOT!

but I am more inclined to like brainy folks.. who sound intelligent and are intelligent


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

Oh I forgot about Travis Tritt. How can I forget that hunk a hunk a burnin love. I met him and he is as sweet in person as he is in his music.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Alan Rickman - ahhhhh, Alan Rickman.

Jeremy Irons, George (of course) Clooney, and Andy Garcia are all tied for second (ok, maybe George has a slight edge...) 

Oh yeah, and if I were 100 years younger, that eye-candy Jake Gyllenhaal.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I like Joe Flanigan (StarGate Atlantis TV Show on Sci Fi) 
[attachment=40276:joe_flan...rderclub.jpg]


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ Aug 25 2008, 07:39 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=624466


> Kevin Costner![/B]



Pat, can we share him? "Dances with Wolves" was on TV again last night...... :smheat:


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

QUOTE (wolfieinthehouse @ Aug 25 2008, 01:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=624626


> Mine is
> 
> Josh Holloway
> 
> ...



Hmm sorry, I have had dibs on him for years... many MANY years. B) I LOVE his steamy angry look. HAHAHAA!

Do you know he was asked to play Gambit in the X-Men movies and turned that part down? Gambit had always been one of my favorite X-Men too. Josh also was in an Aerosmith video, Cryin... but you only get a quick shot of his face.

I also adore Alan Rickman in Sense and Sensibility he was priceless! I can't even count how many times I have watched that movie.

I also like Nicolas Cage, he sure has grown a lot since I first saw him.

My son Jason, always shakes his head at me... and says, "Mom none of those guys are alike at all, what is up with you?" I beg to differ, they all get GREAT "angry" looks when they are pissed off and they all take action when needed.

:wub: 
Melanie


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

George Clooney .... :heart: 

[attachment=40290:george_clooney_2.JPG]


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Eddie, from "Frasier" :wub:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Aug 25 2008, 08:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=624888


> Eddie, from "Frasier" :wub:[/B]



:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: 

Yeah!!


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Harrison Ford, Mel Gibson, and Kevin Costner ......these guys have character! :smheat:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (Deborah @ Aug 25 2008, 08:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=624905


> Harrison Ford, Mel Gibson, and Kevin Costner ......these guys have character! :smheat:[/B]


YUP!!! me too.. add Liam Neeson, and George Clooney


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I'll go with Harrison Ford, too. But my all time "hubba hubba" :wub: is singer Gino Vanellia :

Gino Then:

[attachment=40297:Gino_Then.jpg]

Gino Now:

[attachment=40298:Gino_now.jpg]


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

What a fun thread!

Here are the two men who make me :smheat: !

Keanu Reeves (Ohhhhh man!) :smootch: :smootch: :smootch: 









Naveen Andrews (he plays Sayid Jarrah on Lost) :hump: :hump: :hump: :hump: :hump: 










Apparently, I have a thing for men with dark hair and skin and I went off and married a pale blond! LOL


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

How could I possibly forget Cary Grant always the gentleman.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (Tobys Mom @ Aug 25 2008, 06:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=624931


> What a fun thread!
> 
> Here are the two men who make me :smheat: !
> 
> ...


I agree about Keanu - My daughter and I just watched Speed the other day (LOVE that movie) and now she is completely fan girl over Keanu. So then we had to watch Bill and Ted's Excellent Adventure and I ordered Point Break. 

I have to admit to having a thing for Dean Cain (speaking of actors who are part Asian...)









I also like the actor who played Prince Caspian X in the newest Narnia film. 

This is a fun thread! I used to love Kevin Costner right after Dances with Wolves but I got over that one. Brad pitt in Interview with the Vampire was a beautiful thing, I also have to say, although I can't really stand him now. I used to love Keifer Sutherland when he was in The Lost Boys and also Val Kilmer when he was in Real Genuis and Batman Forever. Oh and he was brilliant as Jim Morrison also.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

for Deb & Me...


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Casa Verde Maltese @ Aug 25 2008, 09:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=624961


> for Deb & Me...[/B]


 :HistericalSmiley: That's my MAN!! Very "logical"....I find that sooooo sexy. 

I'll take "Spock" any day of the week. Do you think he'll like LBB?? :smrofl: 

Do you think Winter will like "HIM" ~ :huh: 

I know Henry will love him. Yes, Henry is a "Trekkie". He's old, and not
into "Trekkerness" yet. :no2: 

If it doesn't work out with Spock, then we'll go after Data, or, Captain Picard.

I'm thinkin' Data, as he's a machine, that could on forever...


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Aug 25 2008, 08:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=624965


> I'm thinkin' Data, as he's a machine, that could on forever... [/B]



LMAO ......... :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Aug 25 2008, 10:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=624965


> QUOTE (Casa Verde Maltese @ Aug 25 2008, 09:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=624961





> for Deb & Me...[/B]


 :HistericalSmiley: That's my MAN!! Very "logical"....I find that sooooo sexy. 

I'll take "Spock" any day of the week. Do you think he'll like LBB?? :smrofl: 

Do you think Winter will like "HIM" ~ :huh: 

I know Henry will love him. Yes, Henry is a "Trekkie". He's old, and not
into "Trekkerness" yet. :no2: 

If it doesn't work out with Spock, then we'll go after Data, or, Captain Picard.

I'm thinkin' Data, as he's a machine, that could on forever... 
[/B][/QUOTE]
Oh Spock could do the Vulcan neck thing on Winter!  Maybe he should do the Vulcan Mind Meld with Winter, just to see what's going on there!! :w00t: 

And I think I'll take Data. He is after all, "fully functional" :hump: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

QUOTE (Deborah @ Aug 25 2008, 08:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=624948


> How could I possibly forget Cary Grant always the gentleman.[/B]



Oh, yes, I was in love with Cary Grant when I was a little girl watching his old movies. 

Oh, and lest you think I don't look at the younger guys, I think Benjamin Bratt is so cute:

[attachment=40301:B_Brat.jpg]


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Aug 25 2008, 09:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=624971


> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Aug 25 2008, 10:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=624965





> QUOTE (Casa Verde Maltese @ Aug 25 2008, 09:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=624961





> for Deb & Me...[/B]


 :HistericalSmiley: That's my MAN!! Very "logical"....I find that sooooo sexy. 

I'll take "Spock" any day of the week. Do you think he'll like LBB?? :smrofl: 

Do you think Winter will like "HIM" ~ :huh: 

I know Henry will love him. Yes, Henry is a "Trekkie". He's old, and not
into "Trekkerness" yet. :no2: 

If it doesn't work out with Spock, then we'll go after Data, or, Captain Picard.

I'm thinkin' Data, as he's a machine, that could on forever... 
[/B][/QUOTE]
Oh Spock could do the Vulcan neck thing on Winter!  Maybe he should do the Vulcan Mind Meld with Winter, just to see what's going on there!! :w00t: 

And I think I'll take Data. He is after all, "fully functional" :hump: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:
[/B][/QUOTE]
Thanks for the laugh ladies. I truly needed it tonight.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Aug 25 2008, 09:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=624957


> I have to admit to having a thing for Dean Cain (speaking of actors who are part Asian...)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is Keanu part Asian as well? I knew that about Dean Cain, but not about Keanu. Huh! I guess I must have a thing for men with an Asian background because I think Dean Cain is HOT too!


QUOTE (Casa Verde Maltese @ Aug 25 2008, 09:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=624961


> for Deb & Me...[/B]


I used to think Spock was attractive when I was a kid! LOL I still kinda do. (<~~~I can't believe I admitted that! :brownbag: :brownbag: :brownbag: ) (You guys are making me realize I am a bigger Trekker than I thought!)


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (Tobys Mom @ Aug 25 2008, 07:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=624976


> QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Aug 25 2008, 09:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=624957





> I have to admit to having a thing for Dean Cain (speaking of actors who are part Asian...)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is Keanu part Asian as well? I knew that about Dean Cain, but not about Keanu. Huh! I guess I must have a thing for men with an Asian background because I think Dean Cain is HOT too!

[/B][/QUOTE]


According to Wikepedia, Keanu's dad was of Hawaiian-chinese descent. My daughter made me look that up when we were watching Speed because she asked if he was part Asian, LOL. 

Oh I should add David Duchovony to my list. After seeing the new X Files movie, I remembered why I like him so much!


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Can you tell I do not watch many new movies? The last adult film I saw was Phantom of the Opera. We took our 2nd graders to see Veggies Tales The Pirates Who Couldn't Do Anything. That movie was pure torture. The Veggies don't have feet and wobble I was so dizzy by the end of that movie.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

QUOTE (Deborah @ Aug 25 2008, 08:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=624948


> How could I possibly forget Cary Grant always the gentleman.[/B]



Oh, i loved Cary Grant, he looked like he always smelled so good. :wub2:


----------



## mi_ku_5 (Jun 2, 2008)

I forgot about Gerard Butler, very hot and great sense of humor!


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

LOL, what a fun topic!

I absolutely love John Krasinski, too! The Office is one of my favorite shows, you know.

I also love me some Christian Bale (American Psycho, anyone?!), French actor Gaspard Ulliel, cutie pie Josh Hartnett, and Adrien Brody (I don't know why, but I love his quirky/unconventional looks, LOL).

However, my all time fave has got to be Johnny Depp. My goodness, if a man manages to look hot wearing dark eyeliner, long dingy hair, and dirty pirates clothes, then you KNOW he's got to be hot. He can do no wrong.  *SWOON*


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (Deborah @ Aug 26 2008, 12:02 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=625017


> Can you tell I do not watch many new movies? The last adult film I saw was Phantom of the Opera. We took our 2nd graders to see Veggies Tales The Pirates Who Couldn't Do Anything. That movie was pure torture. The Veggies don't have feet and wobble I was so dizzy by the end of that movie.[/B]


I adore Veggie Tales!! I'll borrow anyone's kids to go see kid movies, cuz you know it just wouldn't be right to have an adult go to a kids movie without kids!! :blush:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Well if we are going old school:
GARY COOPER








Jimmy Stewart


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh!! Old School would be Gregory Peck!! LOVED him in Roman Holiday!!! Gosh I just LOVE those old b&w flicks!!! *sigh*

I used to think Brad Pitt and Tom Cruise were hot, but I guess personality plays a HUGE role in who I find attractive these days, and after the whole Brangelina thing and Tom splitting with Nicole and the the whole Tomkat thing, I not only do NOT finde these 2 attractive, they actually are UNattractive to me. Can't stand Tom Cruise's smile anymore!! UGGGG!!!!

Hugh Jackman's hot, George Clooney too, but lately I think John Cusack is pretty easy on the eyes.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

QUOTE (Deborah @ Aug 25 2008, 05:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=624905


> Harrison Ford, Mel Gibson, and Kevin Costner ......these guys have character! :smheat:[/B]



:drinkup: I'll drink to that!


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

Mine is Josh Holloway from Lost.....sigh....the scruffier the better :wub: :wub: 










The "cougar" in me likes Zack Efron :hiding:


----------



## samsonsmom (May 4, 2005)

If George Clooney dropped by, Sammie would have to sleep out on the porch.

Samsonsmom :smheat: 

And if Sassy dropped by you'd have to move out. Sammie


----------



## deuce (May 31, 2007)

I have always had a crush on these guys! :wub: :wub: :wub: 










But........


Kiefer Sutherland is my biggest Crush...He is such a BAD BOY!!! Yummy!!! :smheat:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

QUOTE (IamMomtoMissy @ Aug 25 2008, 09:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=624915


> QUOTE (Deborah @ Aug 25 2008, 08:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=624905





> Harrison Ford, Mel Gibson, and Kevin Costner ......these guys have character! :smheat:[/B]


YUP!!! me too.. add Liam Neeson, and George Clooney
[/B][/QUOTE]


Ok, I'm right with you - these guys are hot! :blush:


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I tend to swoon at the very thought of Jon Bon Jovi. But I still (from the old days) love Robert Redford and Tom Selleck........


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

QUOTE (msmagnolia @ Aug 26 2008, 05:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=625387


> I tend to swoon at the very thought of Jon Bon Jovi. But I still (from the old days) love Robert Redford and Tom Selleck........[/B]


Oh yeh, I almost forgot Tom and Robert! I'll have to add them to my list, although Robert R. is looking pretty wrinkley and old, and then I'll add Paul Newman too. Those guys were so hot as Butch and Sundance back in their day--but I have a soft spot for cowboys anyway.


----------



## mi_ku_5 (Jun 2, 2008)

:new_shocked: I can't believe I forgot Johnny Depp!!!!










How about Wentworth Miller? I think he's pretty cute!


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

oooooooooooohhhh :amen: i TOTALLY have to agree with whoever mentioned Benjamin Bratt. :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: I'm an A&E junkie, and when the previews for his new show "The Cleaner" came out, I had a party for the 1st epi. Okay and so only ONE of my friends came over, but we were both just googly-eyed over him, it was sick LOL. He could be standing there in overalls and a parka reading me the phone book. Backwards. In Spanish. And I'm all over that.

Quote from old old 80s movie... "OOOOOOOOooooh girl, what I could DO with THAT!!!!"

And I've always had a secret crush on Tony Curtis and Bill Kurtis (again, me and the A&E fetish).... 

Now, back to Benjamin Bratt...... :wub2: :wub2: :Sooo cute: 


ann marie and the "hmmph. i'm going to tell The Boy that you are mentally cheating on him!" buttercup


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

i love me some brandon boyd. :tender: 
(the guy above everyone else in photo..lol)









oh...and this guy pictured with me here:








(my husband)


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (TheButtercup @ Aug 26 2008, 09:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=625410


> ann marie and the "hmmph. i'm going to tell The Boy that you are mentally cheating on him!" buttercup[/B]



Ann Marie ~ Helloooooo, did I miss something??

You have a "Boy"??? Do tell.

Love Deb and The "ever so nosey" Joplin. 

PS: Is he handsome? Love, The "fruit cake, or not so sure yet", Henry.
Okay, Okay, I'm stoned, and it all sounds good to me. Hey, where's my
Nova. Oh, there it is. I really need to get an engine in that thing.


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

I have been crushing on Michael Phelps, which I have been using to help encourage my Fiance to get back shape. I like them tall and lean. Harry (my fiance) has a similar build to Phelps. He is actually a little taller and has a little bigger feet. It is rather funny since I am very petite.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Aug 26 2008, 09:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=625420


> QUOTE (TheButtercup @ Aug 26 2008, 09:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=625410





> ann marie and the "hmmph. i'm going to tell The Boy that you are mentally cheating on him!" buttercup[/B]



Ann Marie ~ Helloooooo, did I miss something??

You have a "Boy"??? Do tell.

Love Deb and The "ever so nosey" Joplin. 

PS: Is he handsome? Love, The "fruit cake, or not so sure yet", Henry.
Okay, Okay, I'm stoned, and it all sounds good to me. Hey, where's my
Nova. Oh, there it is. I really need to get an engine in that thing.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I think even the unemotional Spock would show down right fear at the thought of doing a Vulcan mind meld on you Deb! :new_shocked: Wonder what that would do to his brain??? :smtease:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Aug 26 2008, 10:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=625462


> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Aug 26 2008, 09:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=625420





> QUOTE (TheButtercup @ Aug 26 2008, 09:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=625410





> ann marie and the "hmmph. i'm going to tell The Boy that you are mentally cheating on him!" buttercup[/B]



Ann Marie ~ Helloooooo, did I miss something??

You have a "Boy"??? Do tell.

Love Deb and The "ever so nosey" Joplin. 

PS: Is he handsome? Love, The "fruit cake, or not so sure yet", Henry.
Okay, Okay, I'm stoned, and it all sounds good to me. Hey, where's my
Nova. Oh, there it is. I really need to get an engine in that thing.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I think even the unemotional Spock would show down right fear at the thought of doing a Vulcan mind meld on you Deb! :new_shocked: Wonder what that would do to his brain??? :smtease: 
[/B][/QUOTE]


I'm almost positive, it would kill the guy :HistericalSmiley: 

You mentioned a "mind meld" on Winter. With Winter it would be a slow, painful, death.
With me it would be very quick ~ :smrofl:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Aug 26 2008, 10:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=625477


> QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Aug 26 2008, 10:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=625462





> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Aug 26 2008, 09:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=625420





> QUOTE (TheButtercup @ Aug 26 2008, 09:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=625410





> ann marie and the "hmmph. i'm going to tell The Boy that you are mentally cheating on him!" buttercup[/B]



Ann Marie ~ Helloooooo, did I miss something??

You have a "Boy"??? Do tell.

Love Deb and The "ever so nosey" Joplin. 

PS: Is he handsome? Love, The "fruit cake, or not so sure yet", Henry.
Okay, Okay, I'm stoned, and it all sounds good to me. Hey, where's my
Nova. Oh, there it is. I really need to get an engine in that thing.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I think even the unemotional Spock would show down right fear at the thought of doing a Vulcan mind meld on you Deb! :new_shocked: Wonder what that would do to his brain??? :smtease: 
[/B][/QUOTE]


I'm almost positive, it would kill the guy :HistericalSmiley: 

You mentioned a "mind meld" on Winter. With Winter it would be a slow, painful, death.
With me it would be very quick ~ :smrofl:
[/B][/QUOTE]

So who's watching the kids while you're on your little trip? :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Aug 26 2008, 09:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=625420


> QUOTE (TheButtercup @ Aug 26 2008, 09:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=625410





> ann marie and the "hmmph. i'm going to tell The Boy that you are mentally cheating on him!" buttercup[/B]



Ann Marie ~ Helloooooo, did I miss something??

You have a "Boy"??? Do tell.

Love Deb and The "ever so nosey" Joplin. 

PS: Is he handsome? Love, The "fruit cake, or not so sure yet", Henry.
Okay, Okay, I'm stoned, and it all sounds good to me. Hey, where's my
Nova. Oh, there it is. I really need to get an engine in that thing.
[/B][/QUOTE]
ha. no, there is no Boy. not really. we are still in the stages of "watching" more than "talking"... frustrating... he will be done with work soon, and hopefully be able to come here for a little bit before he goes home for the winter. however, i will take it as a good sign that i had to increase my cell plan to allow for more out-of-network texts LOL

ann marie and the "but we know he likes good wine and chick flicks!" buttercup, who forgets that her mother hates movies, chick flicks or otherwise...


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

QUOTE (Furbaby's Mommie @ Aug 26 2008, 07:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=625396


> QUOTE (msmagnolia @ Aug 26 2008, 05:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=625387





> But I still (from the old days) love Robert Redford and Tom Selleck........[/B]


I'll add Paul Newman too. Those guys were so hot as Butch and Sundance back in their day--but I have a soft spot for cowboys anyway.
[/B][/QUOTE]


I can't believe I forgot Robert Redford and Paul Newman!

[attachment=40322:sundance_kid.jpg]


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

QUOTE (mi_ku_5 @ Aug 27 2008, 10:55 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=625400


> :new_shocked: I can't believe I forgot Johnny Depp!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would have to agree with those two.


----------



## mi_ku_5 (Jun 2, 2008)

I loves me some Slash! :rockon:


----------



## oiseaux (Feb 16, 2008)

QUOTE (mi_ku_5 @ Aug 26 2008, 05:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=625400


> :new_shocked: I can't believe I forgot Johnny Depp!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love that Depp isn't remotely conventional. Hubba hubba and also my all time favs...
Clive Owen :cloud9: 








George Clooney








Ralph Fiennes


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Timbaland is my boyfriend...he just doesn't know it yet....









And LL Cool J....yummmyyy....









Josie says: I heart Tatumn....he's a hottie!


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

I've always loved Bono, the lead singer of U2.....he held my hand while singing "The Unforgettable Fire"..... I was mesmerized! :smootch:


----------

